# Eskimo 8 inch Auger



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’m switching over to propane, so I’ve got a gas powered Eskimo Stingray auger that I’m selling. It’s got an 8 inch blade. It fires up on 2-3 pulls every time. Even this winter after not using it for a couple years, it started right up after putting fuel in without an issue. 

The only “problem” I’d say it has is that in January it tipped over on the ice and the plastic casing broke, as shown in the picture. Does not effect performance, and could probably be replaced pretty easily.

$125. PM me if interested. I’m in Utah County - cash or Venmo only.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

you'll like your propane auger.


----------

